# circa 1820 Wedgewood Lusterware jug



## JustDugIt (Apr 13, 2012)

Scored This for 4 buckaroos earlier....super stoked!!!

































 Mine is minty fresh just a scrape on the lip otherwise it looks like the day it was made..
 .beautiful crazing..rough cell phone pics =(

 not shabby for nearly 200 years old

 found a link on it as well    Click Here


 this guys site is a great place to see some cool old repairs on stuff...great concept for a site imho


 hope someone enjoys the pitcher/jug


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Apr 13, 2012)

Great jug!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2012)

> Mine is minty fresh just a scrape on the lip otherwise it looks like the day it was made..
> .beautiful crazing..rough cell phone pics =(


 
 Hey Eric,

 Interesting piece, sir. I'd like to see some natural light camera pictures, if you get the chance, please. The purpley paint is making me wonder...

 Is there no maker's mark? Wedgwood had many imitators.


----------



## JustDugIt (Apr 13, 2012)

It does not have any markings of any kind =( did wedgewood sign everything or is that the clincher on it being a copy?

 the front on mine is different then the one on the site but matches the one on his reference ..if it is a copy is it an 1820s copy? =)

 fill me with your knowldege please mighty wedgewood master []

 as i know nothing and jumped the gun and assumed



 i will try to get some better pics tomorrow...thanks for the help


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2012)

Eric,

 I'm far from a Wedgwood expert. That piece, though, most assuredly is not. Sorry to be the bearer of less than fully stoking tidings.

 A bas relief does not a Wedgwood make. Josiah and his descendants were fine art potters. Your piece does not appear to be well glazed or finished. Wedgwood artisans, I assure you, could color within the lines.

 All the Wedgwood that I've seen, or handled, has been marked, or impressed. Their hallmarks were most important to the firm. The modeling on Wedgwood is detailed and precisely done. They generally selected classic motifs.




Blue Jasperware From.

 Your jug looks to have a "Lady and Lamb" motif on one side, and perhaps a "Pony and Cart" on the other. I cannot see either well. I'm guessing it's mid to later Victorian.

 "Wedgwood's lusterware made in the 1820s spawned the production of mass quantities of copper and silver lustreware[13] in England and Wales. Cream pitchers with appliquÃ©-detailed spouts and meticulously applied handles were most common, and often featured stylized decorative bands in dark blue, cream yellow, pink, and, most rare, dark green and purple. Raised, multicolored patterns depicting pastoral scenes were also created, and sand was sometimes incorporated into the glaze to add texture. Pitchers were produced in a range of sizes from cream pitchers to large milk pitchers, as well as small coffeepots and teapots." From wiki-Luster.

 Lustreware had a delightful shine or glow under gaslight, or candle light.






 "A Rare Wedgwood Pottery Pearlware Hunting Jug, Circa 1810-20" From.


----------



## LC (Apr 14, 2012)

The one thing I never put any effort in was learning dishware, as I look back on it I wish I had put some effort into it . I know about a lot of different brands of pottery such as McCoy, Hull , Roseville , Watt and others but not such things as Wedgewood , Flow Blue and things of that nature .

 I bought a book of pottery marks , can not remember off hand if there were marks for dinnerware or not , have not looked at it in ages . I do remember that every time I try to find a certain mark in that book when someone asks , I am never successful in finding it .


----------

